# Team of the Decade



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Well we all know that the Yankees were by and far the team of the decade in the 90's, winning 3 world series (96,98,99).  Many people would argue the Braves however, since they only have 1 and losing 2 to the Yankees I consider that to be a dead argument.

Next year is 2010 and the new decade starts so if the Yankees win the world series...will they be considered the team of this decade as well?

It would be their 2nd world series if they beat the Phillies...(00,09)

They got their 4th pennant, reaching the World Series 4 times in the decade

They reached the ALCS 5 times, having only lost once to the Red Sox

Won the American League East 8/10 years

Made the playoffs 9/10 years

I will surely say this is all based on whether or not they beat the Phillies cause I will agree that a team with more championships (Sox, Phillies) would over take them based on pure success in that decade.  

I'm gonna say with a win against the Phillies it's hard to argue that the Pinstripes will once hold on to that title


----------



## random3434 (Oct 26, 2009)

If they lose to Philly, then who do you think the Team of the Decade will be?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

tough call

It's obviously between the Sox and Phillies

They both would have 2 rings

However in my eyes winning them back to back like the Phillies have the option to do is a lot tougher then what the Sox did.

Phillies have won the NL east 3 times in a row now and and them being the only times they have seen the playoffs

Red Sox have won the divison 1 year and have seen the playoffs a total of 6 times winning the wildcard 5 times.

It is a tough call...Might go to the Sox just for seeing the playoffs more times and playing better ball in tougher league...however winning back to back championships goes a long way.

Tough call


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Well we all know that the Yankees were by and far the team of the decade in the 90's, winning 3 world series (96,98,99).  Many people would argue the Braves however, since they only have 1 and losing 2 to the Yankees I consider that to be a dead argument.
> 
> Next year is 2010 and the new decade starts so if the Yankees win the world series...will they be considered the team of this decade as well?
> 
> ...



It's bigger than the numbers .....

Red Sox winning two titles + the historical significance of their success in overcoming the curse + orchestrating the greatest comeback in the history of baseball + all the playoff appearences = team of the decade.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Well we all know that the Yankees were by and far the team of the decade in the 90's, winning 3 world series (96,98,99).  Many people would argue the Braves however, since they only have 1 and losing 2 to the Yankees I consider that to be a dead argument.
> ...




nah totally disagree sorry.


though they had a historical season one year and won it all does mean a lot...that just accounts for one year.  If it is a 2 way tie between the Yanks and Sox...The Yanks dominate the Red Sox in all other categories from American League Championships...Division Champions, and playoff apperances.

It's about overall performance for the span of those 10 years...1 great year doesn't put you over the top.

But I'm sure a lot of people wills hare your outlook cause you can make a valid argument for it


edit


Curse?  Really?  Please stop withthe curse nonsense...there was no curse...just poor execution and playing shitty for 84 years


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



There was most definitely a curse, my friend.  

The Red Sox also don't own the 2001 and the 2004 choke job that the Yankees do.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



lol, you can say whatever you want...but at the end of the day the team of that decade is based on pure performance...If the Yanks and Sox have the same amount of rings then you look at the underlying factors.

It's not even close how the Yankees dominate in World Series Apperances, Pennants, Division Championships, and playoff appearances...all that gets taken into account.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Well we all know that the Yankees were by and far the team of the decade in the 90's, winning 3 world series (96,98,99).  Many people would argue the Braves however, since they only have 1 and losing 2 to the Yankees I consider that to be a dead argument.
> 
> Next year is 2010 and the new decade starts so if the Yankees win the world series...will they be considered the team of this decade as well?
> 
> ...



Naw, when the BoSox were down in the 9th of the 4th game of the LCS, then pulled  the stake out of its heart and chased the Yankees right of the stadium that night -- then won three more games in a row to go onto the World Series victory then did it again two years later.  It is so clear -- RedSox is a yes, and Yankee pinstripe a no.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

If NY wins this WS they would have 2 WS and four appearances in this decade, as well as playoffs every year but one (2008) making them the team of the decade.

If NY losses this series it would be the Red Sox for breaking the curse and having the greatest comeback in playoff history in 2004.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



It gets taken into account and the underlying factors include the things I mentioned.  History, comebacks, choke jobs, etc.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

eyah but you're only looking at the negatives of one team (the yankees) and the positives of another ( the sox)

Yankees have more then double the pennants do then the sox

8 times more American League Championships

and 3 more playoff apperances

and if they beat the Phillies they would have the same amount of rings...1 great year by the sox doesn't negate all that


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> eyah but you're only looking at the negatives of one team (the yankees) and the positives of another ( the sox)
> 
> Yankees have more then double the pennants do then the sox
> 
> ...



One great year?  C'mon now, Andrew, we were right there with you the whole time and you know it.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew is correct on this.

Breaking 'the curse' is a big deal to Red Sox fans, to most everyone else they aern't even aware there was a curse.

This thread reminds me of Braves fans who used to insist the 90s belonged to them because they had a devision title for each year vs 3 NY rings to their one.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Let's not forget too that this all barring a Yankee win in this series because as of right now there really isn't an argument on who this decade belongs to.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > eyah but you're only looking at the negatives of one team (the yankees) and the positives of another ( the sox)
> ...



O no question dude

The sox were there with us almost every year this decade....but my point is when they are looking at this they aren't going to say ooo Sox finished 3 back when the Yankees won it this year or any other type of situation.

They are just going to see Yanks 5 pennants...8 division titles...9 playoff apperances.

I am in no way trying to discredit how well the Sox have done this past 10 years and how they have turned shit around in that orgnization


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Let's not forget too that this all barring a Yankee win in this series because as of right now there really isn't an argument on who this decade belongs to.




100% agree.

Like I said...Yankees don't win they aren't even in the convo..its the sox or phillies

Which is an interesting debate in itself.

2 world series rings..1 sox historic one...but phils got it back to back years which is impressive.

You could have a hell of a debate with that one as well


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Andrew is correct on this.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread reminds me of Braves fans who used to insist the 90s belonged to them because they had a devision title for each year vs 3 NY rings to their one.



lol yeah...you can usually kill that argument off quickly when you remind them the Yanks beat them not once but twice int he world series off 8 consecutive games


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Who determines the  "Team of the Decade" anyway?


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

I do, bitch.

So suck on it.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Who determines the  "Team of the Decade" anyway?



lol who knows.

Probably the ever knowing infallible omnipotent people at ESPN


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> I do, bitch.
> 
> So suck on it.



lol ...

I'm nominate you for the Grumpiest Man of USMB award!

Turn that frown upside down, Xeno ... at least you still have your team to watch.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Who determines the  "Team of the Decade" anyway?
> ...



If that's the case the Phillies have no shot at it.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...




lol the yankees may lose and they still may win it if it were truly up to ESPN


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...




No doubt.  They might just declare them team of the 21st century too while they are at it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> It's bigger than the numbers .....
> 
> Red Sox winning two titles + the historical significance of their success in overcoming the curse + orchestrating the greatest comeback in the history of baseball + all the playoff appearences = team of the decade.



Getting Andrew the homer to agree to that is about as much chance as Hell having a snow day tomorrow.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

As for the team of the decade, how the hell can the Yankees even be close?

Two losses in the World Series. The biggest blowup and choke in Baseball history. Not even making the playoffs last year. THAT and with the highest payroll EVERY year.

Meanwhile, the Red Sox broke the curse, won two rings, and redefined themselves.

Oh yes, this is a tough one.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's bigger than the numbers .....
> ...



your opinion mean anything...I have more baseball knowledge in my toe nail clippings then you have in your entire body.

Please pick the Phillies to win the world series Dog...since you have been wrong on just about every series you haver picked it will make me feel very secure


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> As for the team of the decade, how the hell can the Yankees even be close?
> 
> Two losses in the World Series. The biggest blowup and choke in Baseball history. Not even making the playoffs last year. THAT and with the highest payroll EVERY year.
> 
> ...



lol LOSSES IN THE WORLD SERIES!!! At least we got there you fucking idiot.

Let's compare

all based If the Yankees beat the Phillies

World Series-     Yankees 2   Red Sox 2
AL Pennants-     Yankees 4  Red Sox 2
Division Winners- Yankees 8  Red Sox 1
Playoff Appearances-  Yankees 9 Red Sox 6

Yes

Tough call indeed


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> As for the team of the decade, how the hell can the Yankees even be close?
> 
> Two losses in the World Series. The biggest blowup and choke in Baseball history. Not even making the playoffs last year. THAT and with the highest payroll EVERY year.
> 
> ...



If the yanks win this year, they would have the same number of rings and more WS appearances.  Funny you talk about choking but don't mention the fact that Aaron fucking Boone beat the Red Sox after Boston had a 3 games to 2 lead in that series.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> > As for the team of the decade, how the hell can the Yankees even be close?
> ...



Not funny, typical.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> *lol LOSSES IN THE WORLD SERIES!!! At least we got there you fucking idiot.
> *
> Let's compare
> 
> ...



Blowing it on the biggest stage of them all is nothing to be proud of. Especially when the Yankees blew it against Arizona and got knocked around by the Marlins.

The fact the Yankees won all those divisions mean nothing if they can't win the big one. The fact that the Red Sox won the world Series every time they won the Pennant shows they are clutch in the biggest stage of them all.

You're assuming the Yankees win, remember Andrew, pride goeth before the fall.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> If the yanks win this year, they would have the same number of rings and more WS appearances.  *Funny you talk about choking but don't mention the fact that Aaron fucking Boone beat the Red Sox after Boston had a 3 games to 2 lead in that series*.



Being up 3-2 and being up 3-0 is a whole different ballpark Elvis. Trying to compare the two is a joke. Besides, that's when the Red Sox were still cursed. They have only been uncursed for five years yet have won Two World Series.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > If the yanks win this year, they would have the same number of rings and more WS appearances.  *Funny you talk about choking but don't mention the fact that Aaron fucking Boone beat the Red Sox after Boston had a 3 games to 2 lead in that series*.
> ...


 
Yeah but Aaron fucking Boone makes up for that discrepancy.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > *lol LOSSES IN THE WORLD SERIES!!! At least we got there you fucking idiot.
> ...



lol...getting there means nothing if you don't win it.So I guess the Yankees 40 pennants don't mean much since they only won it 26 times right?

God damn you know nothing about baseball.

What are you 15?

Please stop talking you embarass yourself each time you type


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Ever heard of Mookie Wilson?



Elvis, try to focus on this decade. I'm waiting for Andrew and Co. to start bringing up Yankees championships won before Color TV.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Yeah but Aaron fucking Boone makes up for that discrepancy.



What are you referring to exactly? Makes up for what? The fact that the Yankees had the most epic breakdown of all time? Remember, they were up until the 9th inning in Game 4 and had plenty of chances to put it away.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > If the yanks win this year, they would have the same number of rings and more WS appearances.  *Funny you talk about choking but don't mention the fact that Aaron fucking Boone beat the Red Sox after Boston had a 3 games to 2 lead in that series*.
> ...



lol a red sox fan saying they didn't win because of a curse is retarded.

You didn't win because you guys sucked dick for 86 years.

If you were truly cursed you should have had peter venkman playing right field


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> *lol...getting there means nothing if you don't win it.So I guess the Yankees 40 pennants don't mean much since they only won it 26 times right?*
> 
> God damn you know nothing about baseball.
> 
> ...



And I was not disappointed. I knew it was only a matter of time before you would do that.

I know plenty about baseball. The fact of the matter is that you get so angry so very easily that it's amusing as can be. You're so blinded by your hate that you can't see that I'm fucking with you.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> lol a red sox fan saying they didn't win because of a curse is *retarded.*
> 
> You didn't win because you guys sucked dick for 86 years.
> 
> If you were truly cursed you should have had peter venkman playing right field



Use better word choice. As for the Red Sox, they were cursed. Now, they are no longer cursed. Who knew that it all took was getting the Babe a hooker and a pack of smokes.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard of Mookie Wilson?
> ...


Why not bring up the number of Boston championships before that?

BTW, the Red Sox have lost 5 of the 12 WS they have played in, nearly 50%.

NY is 26 of 40.

Not even close.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Ever heard of Mookie Wilson?
> ...



It's just hard to give a team the title of the decade because of a curse or because one team choked once.  Oh and you mentioned the Marlins, who beat the Yankees the year.....

Aaron fucking Boone beat Boston.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > *lol...getting there means nothing if you don't win it.So I guess the Yankees 40 pennants don't mean much since they only won it 26 times right?*
> ...



To even think that you make me angry is laughable.

Far from it...I am not yelling or scolding you...I am simply laughing at you.

Please say the Phillies will win this series dude...you have been so dead on with your picks so far


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah but Aaron fucking Boone makes up for that discrepancy.
> ...



I know they were and I predicted Boston would win the series after Rivera blew Game 4.  but Aaron Boone makes Bucky Dent look like Babe Ruth.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Why not bring up the number of Boston championships before that?
> 
> BTW, the Red Sox have lost 5 of the 12 WS they have played in, nearly 50%.
> 
> ...



Again, you want to bring in series before even the invention of the television even, be my guest. This is not a thread about Historical numbers. This is about the team of the decade, not century.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Why not bring up the number of Boston championships before that?
> ...


Yes, we are talking about the Yankees, try to keep up.

You are a good example of why people have laughed at Red Sox fans for decades, you think one win means something vs decades of failure.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> It's just hard to give a team the title of the decade because of a curse or because one team choked once.  Oh and you mentioned the Marlins, who beat the Yankees the year.....
> 
> Aaron fucking Boone beat Boston.



And Aaron fucking Boone got a homerun. You have to realize, I watched that happen live. I was highly disappointed to say the least. However, 2004 and 2007 did certainly help the recovery.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes a tam about the decade

and with a win over the Phillies the Yankees will have the same amount of rings as the sox and have double the pennants...8 times the division championships and 2 more playoff appearances.

Touch to say the sox are the team of the decade when they didn't even make the playoffs more then the Yankees to have a chance to compete for a world series ring


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Why not bring up the number of Boston championships before that?
> ...



and Boston has had two series appearances to New York's four.  It would be hard to put Boston ahead of New York if the Yankees win this year on the basis of a curse being undone.  And I'm a Cub fan and know all about curses.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > It's just hard to give a team the title of the decade because of a curse or because one team choked once.  Oh and you mentioned the Marlins, who beat the Yankees the year.....
> ...



I'm sure they did.  and understandably so.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Why not bring up the number of Boston championships before that?
> ...




actually the majority of the 26 championships happened after TV was around

thanks for playing tho


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Aaron fucking Boone beat Boston.



Thanks to the single dumbest non pulling of a pitcher in Red Sox history.

Alan Embree and Mike Timlin were reared up and ready to go and sporting a combined 0.00 post season ERA.  

Grady Little is a fuckchop.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Yes, we are talking about the Yankees, try to keep up.
> 
> You are a good example of why people have laughed at Red Sox fans for decades, you think one win means something vs decades of failure.



Thread title: Team of the Decade. A Decade is 10 years. So therefore, I will be discussing this decade. You can discuss the roaring twenties all you like. However, it will be technically off-topic. 

As for you guys, you seem to think that the Yankees already have it locked up. They are playing the defending champs you know.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaron fucking Boone beat Boston.
> ...



Hmm.  I thought that was Jimy.  (shrug)


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are talking about the Yankees, try to keep up.
> ...



That depends...did you pick the Phillies...if you did...it might as well be a lock then the Yanks will win


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> and Boston has had two series appearances to New York's four.  It would be hard to put Boston ahead of New York if the Yankees win this year on the basis of a curse being undone.  And I'm a Cub fan and know all about curses.



Except right now, NY is 1-2. If they lose this series, can you call them the team of the decade?

And you're a Cubs fan? You poor soul.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > and Boston has had two series appearances to New York's four.  It would be hard to put Boston ahead of New York if the Yankees win this year on the basis of a curse being undone.  And I'm a Cub fan and know all about curses.
> ...



right now, I don't know who I would say.  the question is IF they win this year.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> actually the majority of the 26 championships happened after TV was around
> 
> thanks for playing tho



What a fool. Let's say Color TV.

NBC made the first coast-to-coast color broadcast when it telecast the Tournament of Roses Parade on January 1, 1954.

Yankee Championships Before and After 1954:

After: 10

Before: 16

A great amount? Yes. However, the majority of your championships happened before color television.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > It's bigger than the numbers .....
> ...



I actually find Andrew and Xeno to both be very reasonable Yankee fans and very knowlegeable baseball fans.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, we are talking about the Yankees, try to keep up.
> ...


You seem to think two wins reveres 8 decades of failure, and somehow it is worth more then 4 WS appearances and 2 wins.

This is why we all say you are a child, you just have trouble with grownup stuff.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

apparently reading comprehension isn't one of Dog's strong suits.

The initial post said this was all based on whether or not the Yanks can take down the Phillies


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > actually the majority of the 26 championships happened after TV was around
> ...


And who has more after color TV, your big selling point?

Nobody.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> *You seem to think two wins reveres 8 decades of failure, and somehow it is worth more then 4 WS appearances and 2 wins.
> *
> This is why we all say you are a child, you just have trouble with grownup stuff.



Your post makes absolutely no sense. Do I think two World Series wins make the  Red Sox better in my eyes? Yes.

Even if they didn't win, they're still the Boston Red Sox and I would still root for them. Why? Because I'm not a bandwagon fan and I grew up with the Red Sox. I don't need to root for the casino persay like Yankee fans practically are.

Also, 4 WS appearances and 2 wins? Once again, you're assuming the Yankees have this locked. Don't count your chickens just yet.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Aaron fucking Boone beat Boston.
> ...


Look at the brightside, it got him fired and brought in a good manager, Francona.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > *You seem to think two wins reveres 8 decades of failure, and somehow it is worth more then 4 WS appearances and 2 wins.
> ...



No.  We're saying IF the Yanks win, it would be tough to put Boston ahead of them for the decade title.  In fact, Yanks would certainly have the upper hand.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Your post makes absolutely no sense.


Only if you are a child.

Grownups understand it fine lil guy!


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> No.  We're saying IF the Yanks win, it would be tough to put Boston ahead of them for the decade title.  In fact, Yanks would certainly have the upper hand.



Xeno didn't say If however. You are, he isn't. I agree with you though that if the Yankees win that it would be tough to put Boston ahead of them for the decade title.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > No.  We're saying IF the Yanks win, it would be tough to put Boston ahead of them for the decade title.  In fact, Yanks would certainly have the upper hand.
> ...



lmao

Please read post #1 child

and welcome to the thread


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > No.  We're saying IF the Yanks win, it would be tough to put Boston ahead of them for the decade title.  In fact, Yanks would certainly have the upper hand.
> ...


And teh white flag comes up for the puppy.

Go back and reread the thread son, I said the Sox would be it if NY losses this series, Andrew said it was red sox or phils in that case.

You were so busy showing your immaturity you missed it, and again made a fool of yourself.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Only if you are a child.
> 
> Grownups understand it fine lil guy!



 Says the mature guy who can't get over the fact that the Red Sox will at least tie the Yankees for rings this decade.

I haven't been around before the invention of color television, so maybe I have a slightly different outlook then you. I was born in an era where almost everyone my age was a Yankees fan because that is when they finally began to win again (late 90's). I was a Boston fan and a proud one. Did 2003 hurt? You bet your ass.

Yet, that makes me just more of a fan. It take balls to stand by a team like the Red Sox or in Elvis's case the Cubs. It doesn't take any balls to stand by a team like the Yankees where it's basically like going to the Casino and rooting for the House to win.

So do not tell me what I do and do not know. I've felt disappointment as a Red Sox, I've felt triumph. But you know what? That's being a Red Sox fan. You win some, you lose some, and sometimes it all just goes to hell. I've told plenty of my friends that being a Boston sports fan should come with a health plan.

So go ahead, celebrate what the Yankees won long before I or most of the people on this board were born. Seriously, it's no skin off my back. However, don't expect me to take you seriously when you want to have a current discussion of this decade.

If the Yankees win this decade, would it be tough to not choose them for best team? Yes. However, if all you do is look at statistics like you and Andrew seem to be doing, then you miss a huge part of the game.


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

there was no curse. once the red sox figured out two important concepts, they started winning WS.

first concept: black players are good. the sox were the last team, i believe, to have a black player.

second concept: good pitching beats good hitting.

the curse was a funny idea, but there's nothing to it.

i do agree that grady little is a fuckchop, however. when he left petey in and jeter (?) got that bloop single, i went to bed, secure in the knowledge that the sox had found a way to fuck it up again.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> And teh white flag comes up for the puppy.
> 
> Go back and reread the thread son, I said the Sox would be it if NY losses this series, Andrew said it was red sox or phils in that case.
> 
> You were so busy showing your immaturity you missed it, and again made a fool of yourself.



I was referring to the post that I had quoted that Elvis responded to. Even if the Yankees did lose, Andrew seemed all but ready to make the argument that the Yankees were still the best despite his words. However, I believe him if he says otherwise.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> there was no curse. once the red sox figured out two important concepts, they started winning WS.
> 
> *first concept: black players are good. the sox were the last team, i believe, to have a black player.*
> 
> ...



Yes, yes they were.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

If Philly wins, wouldn't Boston get the decade title because they've been to the playoffs a lot more?


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Says the mature guy who can't get over the fact that the Red Sox will at least tie the Yankees for rings this decade.


You are being childish again son.

I would have rooted for the Red Sox had the Yanks been out, simply because it means something for Del, A15 and a few other folks I like to win.

Yankees have had 7 titles in my life and 13 WS appearences, I stopped living and dying over that years ago, its something that comes with maturity which is why you don't get it.


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



true dat.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> If Philly wins, wouldn't Boston get the decade title because they've been to the playoffs a lot more?



It depends how you look at it. If Philly wins, they got their own little dynasty going.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > And teh white flag comes up for the puppy.
> ...



this is how dumb you are...when I said that statement it was a joke I was having back and forth with Article about how moronic and pro yankee ESPN is with the exception of Joe Morgan

Try to keep up


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> If Philly wins, wouldn't Boston get the decade title because they've been to the playoffs a lot more?



I would say so

Phillies have 3 NL east divisions in a row

but only 3 playoff appearances

However 2 world series rings back to back is pretty impressive...but Sox have had the better decade all around playing  in a much better league..so I'd prob give it to the sox


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> You are being childish again son.
> 
> I would have rooted for the Red Sox had the Yanks been out, simply because it means something for Del, A15 and a few other folks I like to win.
> 
> *Yankees have had 7 titles in my life and 13 WS appearences, I stopped living and dying over that years ago, its something that comes with maturity which is why you don't get it.*



When you have the luxury of having such a thing, winning a world series does mean a little less no? I mean for example, if the Cubs won next year, it would probably mean more to Elvis than maybe any of the last 5 Yankee titles have.

Besides, it's all fun in the rivalry to root against the opposing team. I get along with plenty of Yankee fans. Heck, we watched some of the playoff games together. Unlike how it is between me and you often or Andrew and I, it's fun spirited.

Though I am just lucky to have broken even so far on the inning betting. Thankfully the Angels did win Game 5.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > If Philly wins, wouldn't Boston get the decade title because they've been to the playoffs a lot more?
> ...



No NL team since the Reds in 75-76 have won back to backs, and its only happened three times in NL history.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...



Yup...one good thing if the Phillies do win is Joe Morgan can shut the fuck up about his reds team


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Xeno is right, I was going to comment that the Phillies going back-to-back for the NL since the Big Red Machine would be impressive.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > elvis3577 said:
> ...


Chicago Cubs baby!  1907, 1908.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Yup...one good thing if the Phillies do win is Joe Morgan can shut the fuck up about his reds team



You mean you actually listen to Morgan? Anytime he comes on, mute.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

I will guess the New York Giants for the other NL team.  I don't think the Dodgers ever did it.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> chicago cubs baby!  1907, 1908.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > You are being childish again son.
> ...



Yeah I think there's something to that.  I remember Jim Rome couldn't understand the whole Steve Bartman curse talk in 2003.  He grew up in Los Angeles where the Dodgers were near the top probably his entire childhood.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...


Morgan thinks his reds would beat the 27 yankees, the guy is delussional.

Those reds teams lacked solid consistant pitching, they are not 'all time greats' as far as dynasties.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

My favorite Joe Morgan moment was during the Allstar game at Yankee Stadium last year

He was sitting with Yogi Berra in the booth bragging about how he won 1 ring here at the stadium with his big red machine...

As Yogi Berra is sitting next to him with a ring on each finger.

God I hate him


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > chicago cubs baby!  1907, 1908.
> ...



I wonder if people will be trick-or-treating as Steve Bartman again this year.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

lol poor guy.

So not his fault they lost that series.

Wasn't Bartman's fault Gonzo couldn't turn a routine double play


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> lol poor guy.
> 
> So not his fault they lost that series.
> 
> Wasn't Bartman's fault Gonzo couldn't turn a routine double play



The momentum turned 180 degrees when that happened.  Again, no offense, but you don't understand.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Yeah I think there's something to that.  I remember Jim Rome couldn't understand the whole Steve Bartman curse talk in 2003.  He grew up in Los Angeles where the Dodgers were near the top probably his entire childhood.



Jim Rome. I watch his show but . He's up there with Joe Morgan and Jay Mariotti in people on ESPN I can't stand for $200 Alex. 

And I just read an article on ESPN about Steve Bartman, did you happen to see it?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.



Yes, he's naturally a uniter.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.



I'd like to see the Reds go up against some of those Mickey Mantle Yankee teams.  or the Dimaggio yankee teams that won eight in a row.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> I wonder if people will be trick-or-treating as Steve Bartman again this year.



Is he still universally hated there in Chicago? I remember hearing that people were trying to forgive him to lift that curse.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think there's something to that.  I remember Jim Rome couldn't understand the whole Steve Bartman curse talk in 2003.  He grew up in Los Angeles where the Dodgers were near the top probably his entire childhood.
> ...



no.  I like Rome's radio show.  I was just really pissed at him about Bartman.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if people will be trick-or-treating as Steve Bartman again this year.
> ...



Not sure about now.  back in 2003, people were dressing like him for Halloween.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.
> ...



they would have gotten crushed...throw the 98 yankees against them and it's a beat down


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> no.  I like Rome's radio show.  I was just really pissed at him about Bartman.



I only watch his ESPN show since it's on before ATH. He's a mega douche sometimes. He also seems to have a boner for Manny, especially since he joined the Dodgers.


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.
> ...



they were pretty good teams, but the A's from the early 70's were better, let alone those old yankees teams. 

an original thought and a glass of water would likely kill joe morgan stone cold dead. johnny bench rocked, though.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



it'd be a hell of a series.  better than the padres or braves or whoever the yankees clobbered in 98.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Not sure about now.  back in 2003, people were dressing like him for Halloween.



If I show up at your house in a Steve Bartman outfit with a goat, will I get candy?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.



Unemployment hovering around 10% 

Yet. He. Still. Has. A. Fucking. Job.

Fuck.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Padres in 98, Braves in 99, Mets in 00


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



A's had Reggie and catfish.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.
> ...




lmao


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Padres in 98, Braves in 99, Mets in 00



I think Gwynn was 98 years old in that series.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.
> ...



Well I saw Matt Millen acting as an analyst a couple weeks ago.  even more outrageous.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Padres in 98, Braves in 99, Mets in 00
> ...



Joe Louis was a 175 years old when he fought Rocky Marciano!


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i think we can all agree that joe morgan sucks.
> ...



as a great philosopher once said, "go figure."

he is without question the worst analyst in ANY sport.

"look at that."

thanks for the tip, joe.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



Frank Sinatra sat right in that chair and said so.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> elvis3577 said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew2382 said:
> ...



Oh. Man, you ain't never meet no Frank Sinatra!


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Fuck you, fuck you, and fuck you.  Who's next?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

O god did anyone see Mccarvers retarded comment as Mariano Rivera was closing out the Angels last night.

"Isn't it appropriate every time Mariano pitches he bow's"

lmao

what a fucking idiot

When he said that I immedately turned to my wife and said

"he should have said isn't it appropriate how Jorge Posada squats for a living because he has done shit all series"


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> [
> 
> Frank Sinatra sat right in that chair and said so.



Man, you lyin, you never met no Frank Sinatra.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

What is that?  Velvet?


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> O god did anyone see Mccarvers retarded comment as Mariano Rivera was closing out the Angels last night.
> 
> "Isn't it appropriate every time Mariano pitches he bow's"
> 
> ...



McCarver is the only person who I think could be worse than Morgan. He is the sole reason why I watch Red Sox saturday games on Fox on mute.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

A man has the right to change his name to vatever he vants to change it to. And if a man vants to be called Muhammad Ali, god damn it, this is a free country, you should respect his vishes, and call the man Muhammad Ali!


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> O god did anyone see Mccarvers retarded comment as Mariano Rivera was closing out the Angels last night.
> 
> "Isn't it appropriate every time Mariano pitches he bow's"
> 
> ...



McCarver is a fucking moron.  They should have Michael Vick fix a fight between McCarver and Thom Brennamann.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> What is that?  Velvet?



Well, that's where you messed up, son, you can't go to no bar to find a nice woman. You gotta go to a nice place, a quiet place like a library, there's good women there and 'erm, church, they're good girls.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > O god did anyone see Mccarvers retarded comment as Mariano Rivera was closing out the Angels last night.
> ...



brennamann is worse than morgan.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Dogbert said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > What is that?  Velvet?
> ...



Randolph, we're back.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> A man has the right to change his name to vatever he vants to change it to. And if a man vants to be called Muhammad Ali, god damn it, this is a free country, you should respect his vishes, and call the man Muhammad Ali!



What about Rocky Marciano?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

He got his own money and, baby, when I tell you he's got his own money, I mean the boy has gotten his own money! A prince. He's a prince! Oh, Lisa, you did it this time. You hit the jackpot. Your little goat herder makes Darryl look like a welfare case!


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Fire Morgan hire The Eck.  

Any dude who refers to his hair as "moss" homeruns as "johnsons" and a 97 MPH fastball as "cheese with hair on it" is an all time great color man waiting to happen.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Yes!  Yes!  Fuck you, too!


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

" the only thing you know about good pitching is you can't hit it"

bob gibson to his catcher, tim mccarver
a pitcher's mound
sometime in the 60's


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

I will say one thing about the Mets...Ron Darling is a great broadcaster..big fan of his


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

del said:


> " the only thing you know about good pitching is you can't hit it"
> 
> bob gibson to his catcher, tim mccarver
> a pitcher's mound
> sometime in the 60's


one of the best quotes of all time


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Randolph, we're back.



Leave me alone Mortimer! I'm still not talking to you.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Fire Morgan hire The Eck.
> 
> Any dude who refers to his hair as "moss" homeruns as "johnsons" and a 97 MPH fastball as "cheese with hair on it" is an all time great color man waiting to happen.



Eck is a class-act.  I remember when he talked to Marv Albert after giving up that home run to Gibby.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

But where in New York can one find a woman with grace, elegance, taste and culture? A woman suitable for a king. 

QUEENS!


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > " the only thing you know about good pitching is you can't hit it"
> ...



absolutely, and to be fair, i'm pretty sure mccarver has told it more than once.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I will say one thing about the Mets...Ron Darling is a great broadcaster..big fan of his



Haven't had the pleasure of listening to his work but he seemed like a good guy during his playing days.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > I will say one thing about the Mets...Ron Darling is a great broadcaster..big fan of his
> ...



Yeah, he had me laughing the other night when A-rod hit the homer off Fuentes

"Fuentes wanted to elevate the ball he says...well he elevated it alright...he elevated it right over the right field wall"

He makes me laugh a lot


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Stu, your rent's due, motherfucker!


(IMO the best use of "motherfucker" in movie history)


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Hey Stu, your rent's due, motherfucker!
> 
> 
> (IMO the best use of "motherfucker" in movie history)



lmao agreed

along with

WHO THE FUCK IS THIS ASSHOLE


Great use of the word asshole there by Sam L


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Hey Stu, your rent's due, motherfucker!
> 
> 
> (IMO the best use of "motherfucker" in movie history)



and don't be doing  that fallin down the stairs shit neither.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stu, your rent's due, motherfucker!
> ...



Geez I was, at that very moment, thinking of "English, motherfucker, do you speak it?"


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Timmy Mac is a bigger fucktard then Morgan.

It was a fun day when Steinbrenner fired his ass, right before the 90s dynasties hit.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

which one's yours?

It's the one that says bad motherfucker on it


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Hmmm ...

That is a good use of mother fucker but the one from CtA has such great "pop" to it.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!




O yeah

My fav line in that movie is when Eddie Murphy is walking through his castle and the elephants walk by and he pats one and goes

"hello babar"

lmao

fucking classic


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!



I'm gonna break my foot off your royal ass.  

I've always been a John Amos fan.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> I will say one thing about the Mets...Ron Darling is a great broadcaster..big fan of his


You like him?

I thought he was horrible all through the early rounds of the playoffs, what a bore he is.

Him and Skip Carey could give Morgan a run for his money is bad broadcasting.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

All right, here we are. There's only one bathroom on this floor, so you're going to have to share it. We got a bit of an insect problem, but you boys from Africa are used to that. And another thing, don't use the elevator. It's a death trap. This is the place I was telling you about. It's real fucked up. Got just one window facing a brick wall. Used to rent it to a blind man... damn shame what they did to that dog.


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > I will say one thing about the Mets...Ron Darling is a great broadcaster..big fan of his
> ...



I like Chip Carey, but some of that is because the Cubs have Bob bitch Brenley and some other numbnuts.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!


Eddie's second best film (still like trading places more).


----------



## elvis (Oct 26, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> All right, here we are. There's only one bathroom on this floor, so you're going to have to share it. We got a bit of an insect problem, but you boys from Africa are used to that. And another thing, don't use the elevator. It's a death trap. This is the place I was telling you about. It's real fucked up. Got just one window facing a brick wall. Used to rent it to a blind man... damn shame what they did to that dog.



Tell ya what I'll do.  I'll let you move into my place and I'll move in here.  


Yeah it's a real shithole.


----------



## Modbert (Oct 26, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!





Yo Article, I know you just said that and all and Imma let you finish, but Austin Powers: Goldmember with Beyonce was the best movie of all time. Of all time!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 26, 2009)

it's a tough call

trading places is fucking hysterical as well


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 26, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!
> ...



Looking good, Billy Ray!


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > And I think we can all agree that Coming to America is one of the funniest movies of all time.  Of all time!
> ...



When I was a kid, if we wanted bubbles, we had to fart in the tub.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

I kinda thought the 3rd austin powers was the worst out of all them.

Same jokes got repeated in a different manner


----------



## Modbert (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Tell ya what I'll do.  I'll let you move into my place and I'll move in here.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's a real shithole.



Samuel L Jackson as the mugger was a hilarious scene. Though Samuel is in everything.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



Feeling good Louis.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

La Boheme.  It's an opera.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

article 15 said:


> xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > article 15 said:
> ...



feeling good louis!


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

It ain't cool being no jive turkey so close to Thanksgiving.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

You can't just go around shooting people in the kneecap cause you're pissed at em.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

lmao someone needs to make an eddie murphy movie thread...the movies deserve their own thread


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

You're a .. prostitute?


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> It ain't cool being no jive turkey so close to Thanksgiving.



Where is your bitches, mr big-time pimp?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

Fifty bucks? No, no, no. This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 27, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...


"Your brother mortimer is having a heart attack"

"FUCK HIM!!"


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

xenophon said:


> article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > xenophon said:
> ...



lmao


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Andrew2382 said:


> Fifty bucks? No, no, no. This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail!



In Philadelphia, it's worth 50 bucks.  

something about Gschtad in there.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

Some of the best stuff from Tradin' Places was the physical humor.  

I love the part when the Duke's are showing Billy Ray his new house and the whole time they are talking he's trying to fill up his pockets with as much shit that he can steal as possible.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

You got a receipt? 

 Look, it tells time simultaneously in Monte Carlo, Beverly Hills, London, Paris, Rome, and Gstaad.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Of course there's something wrong with him.   He's a negro.  Prolly been stealing since he could crawl.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

elvis3577 said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> > Fifty bucks? No, no, no. This is a Rouchefoucauld. The thinnest water-resistant watch in the world. Singularly unique, sculptured in design, hand-crafted in Switzerland, and water resistant to three atmospheres. This is *the* sports watch of the '80s. Six thousand, nine hundred and fifty five dollars retail!
> ...



How much for the gun?


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

Think big, think positive, never show any sign of weakness. Always go for the throat. Buy low, sell high. Fear? That's the other guy's problem. Nothing you have ever experienced will prepare you for the absolute carnage you are about to witness. Super Bowl, World Series - they don't know what pressure is. In this building, it's either kill or be killed. You make no friends in the pits and you take no prisoners. One minute you're up half a million in soybeans and the next, boom, your kids don't go to college and they've repossessed your Bentley. Are you with me?


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

Xeno just reminded me of something ...

I think we should all take a moment and show our respect for Jamie Lee Curtis' incredible rack.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 27, 2009)

"I had the most absurd nightmare. I was poor and no one liked me. I lost my job, I lost my house, Penelope hated me and it was all because of this terrible, awful Negro."


----------



## Andrew2382 (Oct 27, 2009)

'Cause I'm a karate man! And a karate man bruises on the inside! They don't show their weakness. But you don't know that because you're a big Barry White looking motherfucker! So get outta my face!


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 27, 2009)

Article 15 said:


> Xeno just reminded me of something ...
> 
> I think we should all take a moment and show our respect for Jamie Lee Curtis' incredible rack.



She may not have been the prettiest gal, but she had a smokin bod.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> "I had the most absurd nightmare. I was poor and no one liked me. I lost my job, I lost my house, Penelope hated me and it was all because of this terrible, awful Negro."



Ah Beaks.


----------



## Article 15 (Oct 27, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xeno just reminded me of something ...
> ...



Very talented in chesticular area.


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Xeno just reminded me of something ...
> ...



her mom teased us with the shower scene.


----------



## Xenophon (Oct 27, 2009)

"Those men wanted to have sex with me!"


----------



## elvis (Oct 27, 2009)

Xenophon said:


> "Those men wanted to have sex with me!"



Well they tried to bend me over this...


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry Yanks...but the tie goes to the Red Sox

Yanks of this decade are better known for what they didn't do than for what they did. Blowing a 3-0 series lead to the Sox, losing to Arizona with Rivera on the mound, getting knocked off by Cleveland and Detroit.

The Red Sox wins were historic. You can't take away them winning a Series after 86 years.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

2 World Series=tied for most with any team
4 World Series Appearances=2 more than any other team
8 division titles=2 more than any other team
9 playoff appearances=3 more than any other team
965-651 regular season record=46.5 games better than any other team

46.5 games better then any other team is fucking amazing...almost a third of a season ahead of 2nd place.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Yankees are indeed the team of the first decade of the 21st century, just as they were of the 90s.


----------



## Article 15 (Nov 5, 2009)

If 2004 didn't happen I'd be with you guys.  But it did.  

This was our decade.


----------



## Andrew2382 (Nov 5, 2009)

team of the decade isn't celebrated off *1* historic year.

Yankees dominate the red sox in every category with the exception of championships where they are tied over the span of 10 years...thats what matters.


----------



## Xenophon (Nov 5, 2009)

Yankees did it again, just as they did it to the Braves last decade, they got Boston this one.


----------

